# One of the greatest Bluejackets has died



## syscom3 (Jul 26, 2006)

Legendary Navy diver Brashear dies
06:27 PM EDT on Tuesday, July 25, 2006

He made history as the first African American US Navy Master Diver. Tuesday afternoon, 75-year-old Carl Brashear died at Naval Medical Center Portsmouth,

His story was told in the 2000 film “Men of Honor,” and he was portrayed by actor Cuba Gooding, Jr.

Brashear joined the United States Navy in 1948 at the age of 17. He became the only amputee deep-sea diver to reach the status of Master Diver and was the only black man to ever become Master Diver of the United States Navy, a position he held from 1975 to 1977, according to the Navy.

He retired as a Boatswains Mate Master Chief.

Naval hospital officials said Brashear died at 2:45 p.m. of respiratory and heart failure.

His Army helicopter pilot son, Phillip, was home from Iraq on emergency leave and was at his father’s side.

“Carl Brashear was a man of integrity. He was well-loved and admired by the hospital staff,” said NMCP Commander Rear Adm. Thomas Cullison. “It was an honor to provide the care for this American hero. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family members.”
Source: WVEC.com | News for Hampton Roads, Virginia . . .


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

what does being master diver involve? one assumes he was the highest ranking most knowledgable diver in the Navy?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2006)

Master Diver is a 12 day course which evaluates qualified First Class Divers and Saturation Divers, E-7 or above, to determine the candidates ability to successfully perform as Diving supervisors in all facets of Navy Diving.... Successful candidates earn the qualification of Master Diver....

The diving rankings are as follows:
Salvage Diver
Second Class Diver
First Class Diver
Saturation Diver
Master Diver


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2006)




----------

